# Airwire SD 40-2 Drop in



## bigreds (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi does anyone have a date yet,when the Drop in decoder for the USA TRAINS SD 40-2 will be out?I need two as soon as they release them.
Got one for a GP9 with Phoenix sound and they are just great!! 

Regards
Martin


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I received an e-mail from CVP this morning stating that the SD40 drop-in and others have been delayed a bit. They are making some improvements and say the delay will be worth it. No release date as yet.


----------

